# Radian RF in Jetta Sportwagen?



## violet_ (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Jetta Sportwagen, and my DD will be outgrowing her bucket seat in the next few months. I've thought for some time I'd probably like a Radian, as they are narrow and sturdy, but no place around here sells them, so I can't try one out in my car.

Has anyone got a RF Radian in a Jetta Sportwagen? If so, is it in the middle space? I have heard from different sources that either the middle is the only spot that will work or that it's impossible there but ok on the sides. Anyone have any experiences to share? I was hoping to keep my eye out for sales in the next few months, if I'm confident it will fit well.

Thanks!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It will fit in the center


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

What year is your car? And how old is your DD?

If she's over 8 months I'd have no issues with installing a rear facing radian more upright behind the passenger seat (or the driver's seat- just depends on who the tallest front passenger is!). You can go as upright as 30 degrees for an older baby.

8 months is my personal preference, but I *think* you can do it when your child has mastered head control and has had it mastered for awhile.

Anyway, my DH had a 98 jetta and I *know* a radian will fit in the center.

It will fit outboard if it's more upright (just depends on how far back you need your seat!


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

We have an '02 jetta wagon and have put ds in a rfing radian behind the passenger seat with out problems.


----------



## violet_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Great -- thanks! And yes, she should be able to last at least until 8 months, probably longer, in her Chicco Keyfit, so the recline won't have to be too much by then.

Now I just have to find a good sale...


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2005)

Hey OP, wondering if you did this? We have an '09 Jetta Sportwagen and I'm debating getting the Radian to be eventually used by a one-year old in the rearfacing position. Every other carseat so far seems huge!

Do you have to put the foot thing on to do rearfacing?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carson*
> 
> Hey OP, wondering if you did this? We have an '09 Jetta Sportwagen and I'm debating getting the Radian to be eventually used by a one-year old in the rearfacing position. Every other carseat so far seems huge!
> 
> Do you have to put the foot thing on to do rearfacing?


Yes, the foot is a mandated part of the seat for rear facing. You can't use it any other way.

The new Diono rear facing wedge has been made for the Radians to force a more upright install. They just started stalking them and sold out, LOL, but I imagine they'll be available pretty soon.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. It sounds like even with the foot thing it should fit between the two middle seats - that was how DS' complete air fit.


----------



## violet_ (Nov 16, 2007)

We tried the Radian in the Sportwagen, and it could be made to fit ok, I suppose, but I wasn't happy with the fit at all. The recline was too much and the Radian would hit the back of the front seat unless I pulled it out of the bite of the seat and made it a touch more upright. But when I made it more upright it had a little bit of play in it. Technically it was less than an inch so I guess it was ok, but I didn't care for it.

I don't have the new foot but I think that would help a lot. And no, I don't think it would need to go in the middle -- it fits fine behind a seat if the angle is right.

We have a Britax Boulevard in there now and you'd think it was welded to the frame it fits so well.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2005)

I FOUND A SOLUTION. Yahoo. Check out this thing: http://us.diono.com/en/car-seat-accessories/angle-adjuster

I took out a book of slightly less thickness (thinking about compression) and tested the radian again in our Sport Wagen. DH drove last so I was able to know exactly where he sits. It still made it so the RF seat wouldn't go behind DH unless I adjusted it. But it fit beautifully rearfacing center and it would fit much more comfortably behind me.

I turned the radian FF and it fits next to our snugride in the center, which is why I wanted the narrow seat.

<previous post here>

To update, I agree. The 'old version' radian just didn't fit that well. It wasn't narrow enough to go between the seats like our complete air did, and I was uncomfortable even in the passengers seat at 5'4". I'd say we probably need 2 inches to make it fit. I could go exchange it for the new version (but Radian R100) for about an hour's drive. *Does the new base get you a much more upright RF install?*

I'm struggling with what to do. DS is 2 and I am likely going to switch him to forward facing after this winter. For the time being, he is in a friend's marathon and I do like that a lot. But I love, love the way the raidan fits forward facing, especially after trying other seats FF in our car, I really think this has an excellent fit.

I've thought ahead about a 2nd kiddo, and when that one outgrows a bucket, DS would be almost 4. That's not really old enough for him to 'give up' this carseat to his sibling to forward face in. So I suppose that means we'd be looking at convertibles all over again. But maybe by then someone will have a newer model out there that sits more upright, rearfacing...


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

That is the product that I mentioned above: the Angle Adjuster.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2005)

Thanks. In rereading that now I get it, initially I thought it was something for the new radians. I bought it through Diapers.com/Amazon, and I'm hoping it gives me as good a fit as the book I used did...


----------

